
Bullet vs. Prince Rupert's Drop at 150,000 Fps - woobar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24q80ReMyq0
======
googlebreak
[https://www.regonline.com/registration/checkin.aspx?EventID=...](https://www.regonline.com/registration/checkin.aspx?EventID=1933828)

